# Chamonix and Verbier next week



## yeggous (Mar 8, 2017)

This is a long shot, but I thought I'd ask. I'm going to Chamonix Saturday 3/11 - Wednesday 3/15, followed by Verbier 3/16-3/18. I'm bring a few people with me. Is anyone going to be there that wants to split a mountain guide? I'd like to go off piste for a day (or three), and the glaciers are no joke. Splitting the cost of a private guide is always welcome. Tentatively I am planning the Vallee Blache on Tuesday 3/14 and would love to do more.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 9, 2017)

Man, that would be awesome.  I'm in Switzerland now and heading back to Utah on Saturday.  Hope that you have better conditions--snow here is REALLY low and the weather has been meh.  Zermatt is pretty much just groomed snowmaking runs and the glacier.  St. Moritz is not going to last much longer.  Folks told me it has been another skunked snow year and it has been warm recently.  That said, it DID snow today for me at Flumserberg (south of Zurich) even though it was wet.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 9, 2017)

I hope you have better luck than I did when I was there in early Feb. this year. The guides were not taking anyone on the Valley Blanche or the Aiguille Du Midi. The reason, apparently not enough snow to cover all crevasses, and the need to rope down large sections. On the positive note, Grand Monte was skiing awesomely if you had a guide that knew where the goods were.  

Good luck, and have fun. It's an awesome place.


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 10, 2017)

Please report back when you are over there.

We were in Zermatt in mid-February.  Nothing really off piste but the weather was awesome and I have no real complaints.  After watching it dump in early November they went two months with virtually no snow after that.  Finally got a big dump right before we arrived and that helped visually.  Typical Europe....lots of sun, with the occasional big storm for a refresh then lots more sun.


----------



## Brad J (Mar 10, 2017)

How are the conditions, I hope they were better than last night at Crotchet, they got toasted, hope you are having a good time and would like to here a trip report. Have fun!!!!!


----------



## snoseek (Mar 10, 2017)

Take some pictures please


----------



## yeggous (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm downloading some things off my brand new GoPro I got for the trip. Today was soft spring snow everywhere that got sun. Sheltered areas were firm but edgeable. You could get down the ungroomed there but it wasn't great. I still did it for a bit just to bag a run over to Switzerland.

I did launch over an unforeseen drop over about three feet. That was fun.

We have a Peugeot rental car. Just about brand new and broke down at the mountain with a brake failure. Lovely.




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

